# UAD Apollo solo as aggregate device



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2021)

I have a few questions if possible?

Windows 10
X570
5950x

Mysetup

PreSonus Quantum Master into TB3 port A
PreSonus Quantum 2626 into TB3 port B

BNC linked.

Can I plug an Apollo Solo into the Quantum TB port and use this for the Mic pres and unison technology?

Or I could plug the 2626 into the Quantum and plug the Apollo Solo direct into TB port B

Use the Quantum as primary audio device in my DAW

Thanks


----------



## wst3 (Sep 5, 2021)

ASIO for Windows does not provide for aggregating multiple devices that use different drivers. Even if both use ASIO, they are different drivers, so plugging each device into a separate port won't help.

I have not tried your daisy chain solution, but if I had to guess (oh, yeah, I have to guess) I don't think that will work either, since even though they are daisy-chained they each require their own driver.

If you have two devices that both support WASAPI or WDM you can aggregate them in some softwarep platforms. I know that Cakewalk by Bandlab (formerly Sonar by Cakewalk) does this well. I don't know for a fact that Studio One does not support aggregating WDM or WASAPI devices, but I can't figure out how to make it work.

I feel your pain - I have an Apollo Twin USB and a Presonus 1818VSL, both USB devices, and I have to switch back and forth. To that end I am replacing them with a UAD x6 and later adding a Twin-X. Not cheap, but until the ASIO spec changes it is my best solution.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2021)

wst3 said:


> ASIO for Windows does not provide for aggregating multiple devices that use different drivers. Even if both use ASIO, they are different drivers, so plugging each device into a separate port won't help.
> 
> I have not tried your daisy chain solution, but if I had to guess (oh, yeah, I have to guess) I don't think that will work either, since even though they are daisy-chained they each require their own driver.
> 
> ...


I guess my only option is to use the mic pres and unison in “standalone mode”

Have the UAD Solo connected to the same computer, but not active in the DAW.

Configure the pre amps in the UAD console then output TRS to line input of the Quantum.

This would work?


----------



## wst3 (Sep 5, 2021)

it would probably work, depending on your definition of work. You would have to route audio from the UAD Solo inputs to the UAD Solo outputs, there is no direct connection, and that will add some latency.

And I am not sure it is even necessary.

I have a simple switch that selects the monitor outputs from my Twin or my 1818VSL, that way I can use the one that meets any particular application. Most monitor controllers can do this too. (Or, for a while, I had two sets of monitors<G>.

Somehow we need to convince Steinberg that ASIO is ready for a small update - on that would allow people to aggregate different instances of the ASIO driver.

I am upgrading to an x6, which will provide more than enough inputs and outputs to keep me amused. And if I do need additional inputs I can connect an Audient ASP880 via Toslink and get 8 more inputs. What bugs me is that I still have no way to use the ASIO output from my Line6 Helix. Very annoying.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2021)

wst3 said:


> it would probably work, depending on your definition of work. You would have to route audio from the UAD Solo inputs to the UAD Solo outputs, there is no direct connection, and that will add some latency.
> 
> And I am not sure it is even necessary.


I‘m not sure I follow…how else can I record the inputs from the solo into the quantum?



wst3 said:


> I have a simple switch that selects the monitor outputs from my Twin or my 1818VSL, that way I can use the one that meets any particular application. Most monitor controllers can do this too. (Or, for a while, I had two sets of monitors<G>.


I don’t understand why you’re mentioning monitor controllers..?

Im not looking to get a solo for the extra inputs….I just want to use the unison preamps.


----------



## strojo (Sep 6, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Or I could plug the 2626 into the Quantum and plug the Apollo Solo direct into TB port B



Can you daisy chain this way now (without the Apollo) and it works? If yes, then you should have no issue with this option. You’ll be able to use the Apollo for mic pres and the other interfaces for whatever else you want.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2021)

strojo said:


> Can you daisy chain this way now (without the Apollo) and it works? If yes, then you should have no issue with this option. You’ll be able to use the Apollo for mic pres and the other interfaces for whatever else you want.


You can daisy chain Quantums….but I don’t think I can have two different ASIO drivers running….

I’m thinking I plug 2 mics into an Apollo solo\twin , record the Drum Overheads through the unison mic pres then send this output into the line input of the Quantum and record the result….

Basically using the Apollo as a custom mic pre?

I know I can swap the playback and recording device in Studio One on the fly but I want to be able to use the UAD pres, as say drum overheads ,and the quantum inputs for the rest of the drums….so being able to record more than 2 inputs at the same time….


----------



## easyrider (Sep 6, 2021)

strojo said:


> Misunderstood then. I don’t think this will work as you want it to.


Why?


----------



## wst3 (Sep 7, 2021)

I think I confused things when I mentioned a monitor controller, so let's set that aside for a minute.

The Apollo (any audio interface really) does not have a direct connection between the inputs and the outputs. That connection exists only in software, and one of the limitations of ASIO is that there can only ever be one driver active at a time. So you can plug in a bunch of gear from one manufacturer, daisy chain or using multiple TB or USB ports, but you can't use interfaces from two different manufacturers. It's actually even more convoluted.

Bottom line, daisy-chaining the Quantum to the Apollo or vica-versa simply will not work. I am sorry, as I understand exactly what you want to do. I've had this conversation with the folks at UA and they see no market for a device that provides DSP and Unison processing and a direct connection to outputs, analog or digital.

But, it you already have the gear why don't you give it a try?


----------

